# Here's the latest from my Skeleton Quartet!



## HalloweenBob

Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers have gotten a few upgrades since last year.

Here is the latest:






Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

They look and sound good - nice harmonies!


----------



## morbidmike

WOW thats so awsome I want them!!!!


----------



## madmomma

Hey, these guys are great! When and where is there next venue???


----------



## NickG

that's spectacular Bob!


----------



## HalloweenBob

Thanks...Here are some more:

Dry Bones





I'm In The Mood For Fright





I'm Dreaming of a new Body





...and a couple more still to come.

Their next venue will be decided closer to Halloween 2010, but will likely be at the Woodstock Inn in Vermont again....where they were this year on Halloween Night.

Enjoy!


----------



## IMU

I just love these! Upgrades turned out great!


----------



## HalloweenBob

...and one more:


----------



## Wildcat

I love these guys. Great job with the additions and the song remakes.

Mr Head is the man!


----------



## scream1973

I want my own.. just need to afford them


----------



## Jaybo

Wait. Their arms are moving? Their arms are moving! How did you do that?!?


----------



## morbidmike

love the songs you did a awsome job


----------



## HalloweenBob

And now, the final installment for 2009:






and yes, their arms are moving! Thanks for noticing.


----------



## spinman1949

*Too Much !!!*

Great job. Love the lone skull.


----------



## jdubbya

Nothing tops this..period!
I also noticed the arms. Way to step it up several notches!


----------



## Revenant

Holy Cow! That is beyond awesome. Those full routines must take forever to program.
Do you use servos, actuators, or pneumatics?


----------



## HalloweenBob

*New routines for 2010*

Thought I would update this thread to include all the new stuff!

To answer your question, I use all servos. 46 of them if my count is right! 2 Lynxmotion SSC-32 boards, 1 Kit74 Relay Board and one custom-made LED Dimmer board for the eyes.


----------



## Wildcat

Another awesome set. I would love to have these guys in my haunt.


----------



## debbie5

I married the wrong guy.


----------



## Jaybo

LOL! It just gets better every year! You don't get much sleep do you?

I'll be humming these tunes for at least a week.


----------



## HalloweenBob

*Thanks for all the comments!*

I actually had 2 more completed songs I was planning on using this year and ran out of time. Maybe if I do give up sleep, I can get them all done!

I am already thinking of new songs for next year. If anyone wants to make suggestions, I might run with one of them if it tickles my "funny bone".


----------



## fick209

Fantastic!!! Love all the songs, but I think the medley collection was my favorite


----------



## HalloweenBob

*More from Sindy Skinless*

And here are my latest songs for Halloween 2011, performed live for pre-show entertainment and during intermission for the play, Dracula which ran for 3 nights on Halloween weekend in Hartland, VT.


----------



## SuperCreep31

Wow love the bunch! Could you please take a picture of the way you have the servo set up inside the big plastic skull in the skeleton's hands please? I have been trying to get a servo in a plastic skull and I could use a little help. Thanks!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Fantastic HalloweenBob, as always!!! I loved your selection for 2011!!

I have 2 suggestions for 2012 (I'm not sure if anyone has suggested them before). Country music. Specifically Patsy Cline's "I Fall to Pieces" and "Walkin' After Midnight". What do you think?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Corny puns and funny parodies - I love it!


----------



## aquariumreef

I nominate the song 'Put Your Head On My Shoulder'.


----------



## Vlad

Just too good. I'm sitting here singing along


----------



## fontgeek

Very fun!
For suggestions?
Gordon Lightfoots "If you could read my mind" - If you could eat my mind
Alice Coopers "Schools out for summer" - Ghouls out forever
Santana's "Black Magic Woman"
Beach Boy's "Little old lady from Pasadena" - Little old/dead lady who'd love to eat ya
Everly Brothers "Wake up little Suzie" - Cut up little Suzie
Police "Every breath you take" - I'll be stalking you
The Beatles "Tax Man" - I'm the Axe Man

I'd also look at some of the Gladys Knight and the Pips routines/songs, maybe things like "Midnight train to Georgia" done as Midnight Rein of Torture.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Hmmmm...

I like some of those ideas. Actually, I like all of them, but only some fit the style of music my skeletons like to sing!

I am finally getting a chance to do some more video editing. Here's one more song that I did a few years ago, but added the arm motions to and shot a new video of for Halloween 2011.

Skeletons in my Closet


----------



## debbie5

I love it. I wonder if it would be even better with a laugh track of sorts, where the skellies laugh at each other's jokes? Since they have no facial expressions, it might help the audience feel more comfortable in laughing, too. The patter & song could be sped up, too. When you tell jokes faster, it keeps the audience more engaged & stimulated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Idiot!" - LOL

Have to disagree with Ms Deb on one point - the tempo of the song is perfect. I can see Jessica Rabbit singing a version of it in her inimitable sultry way:jol:


----------



## Headless

Wow!


----------



## Daphne

DANG! These are incredible! I would love to do something like this but they are so freakin far above what I have done just trying to figure it out would likely make my head actually explode.

Amazing, simply amazing!!


----------



## HalloweenBob

To answer an earlier question I got, that I forgot to respond to, there are a couple videos I have of the skull mechanisms both inside and outside of the skull.

One is here: 




This video is the original prototype that I designed and built for the rack and pinion version of the 3 axis skull. It just shows the mechanism outside of the skull. Don't get thrown by the audio in that video. It sound so loud because it was in a quiet room and the camera was close to it and had automatic gain control on the audio. You really don't hear the gears going when you use the skull and have audio playing.

This video shows that mechanism inside a skull after tweaking the design a bit here and there to get it's height down:





And if you are interested in seeing some video of how the arms are put together, this is the video for you:


----------



## HalloweenBob

Oh, and while I'm at it, I have edited a couple more videos from the 2011 performance.

Here they are:
Headless Horseman





And

Rise Up Ye Buried Gentlemen





Both of these have old videos already, but these videos are better quality and have all the arm movements that were missing in one of the originals.


----------



## HalloweenBob

And Daphne,

There is a very detailed tutorial if you want to view it here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/62161-my-3-axis-skull-progress.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I love Mr Head


----------



## thebrainyscientist1

just wondered were is the best place to get the led eyes from bob.


----------



## Spooky1

You've done such a great job with the Sindy and the quartet. I love all your songs, and the headless horseman is wonderful.


----------



## fontgeek

Another song for you, the Beach Boys "In my room" but for you, "In my Tomb".
Always fun videos.


----------



## sister

Love them!!


----------



## sister

It appears that I can't edit my previous post but I wanted to add that I'm especially enjoying "I'm Dreaming of a New Body"


----------



## kauldron

How did you apply the scene setters to the background walls? Do they just hang or are they applied like a wallpaper?


----------



## HalloweenBob

It would seem that I have neglected this thread for quite a while. My apologies!

If you missed last years videos (2012), they are in a different thread here:
Sindy Skinless videos from 2012

I would like to answer some of the questions from this thread if any of them are still relevant.

Thank you for the 'In my Tomb' suggestion. That might just fly! I also love, 'I Fall to Pieces'! That has potential as well.

I do have pictures and tutorials on how these guys are all put together. A Google search on "My 3 axis skull...in progress" should get you there.

The scene setters are just long thin plastic rolls. 50 feet each. The ripped wallpaper and the wooden panels are two separate rolls. They have to be hung with pushpins or painters tape to the walls. You can get them many places, but if I remember correctly, I got mine at Fright Catalog online.

In other news, if there is anyone in the New Hampshire or Vermont area, Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers will be performing 'Live' at an attraction called the 'Haunted Forest' this year. It is in Williston, VT. The website for the attraction is The Haunted Forest

Now for the fun part. The first video for the 2013 season!

Here it is:


----------



## jdubbya

Very nice! Great song and love the Walking Dead themed backround.


----------



## Hairazor

That was fun!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sindy Skinless is looking and sounding good


----------



## HalloweenBob

I have another video completed.
Here is "Let's Go Die And Rot"






Thanks for the nice comments from my first effort this year!


----------



## Hairazor

I will think "Let's go die and rot" every time I hear this song. Love it!


----------



## kevin242

hahaha


----------



## HalloweenBob

Here's the third installment for 2013 from Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers!






Werewolves!

Please do me a favor, If you plan to watch the video, please click over to YouTube to watch it. These embedded links do not count as views on YouTube!


----------



## HalloweenBob

Here is the 4th out of 5 videos for 2013!

Did you know that Sindy Skinless and the boys actually made the very first music video in history! It was found buried in an old dusty attic and was run through an old projector and converted to digital! You are getting the first look at this historical find!

Enjoy!!





Please click through to YouTube and watch it there, as embedded videos don't count for views on YouTube. Thanks!

Bob


----------



## HalloweenBob

And the final video for 2013 is......






Brains on your Pillow!

Please click through to YouTube as embedded videos do not add to YouTube's View Count.


----------



## Lunatic

Fantastic HB!
Just fantastic!


----------



## Mattimus

Brains on your pillow is a modern classic!


----------



## HalloweenBob

Nice tune to hum in your head while you dismember an old lover!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the way you did the video for "Grim Reaper" - all old-timey and sepia toned. The lyrics are perfection.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Just finished up another video! This one is not a new song, it's from 2009, but the video I had for it was pretty poor quality. I hope to replace several older, poor quality videos with newer ones for the songs we already have while I'm waiting to produce the new material for 2014.

I thought I would start at the beginning and re-film the official Introduction of Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Looks like I didn't update this thread last year. I just finished my first video out of 5 new songs for 2015 and I don't see the 2014 videos in this thread, so I will add them here as well.

2014 was a slow year for new songs. Only got 2 completed, but took care of that this year with 5 new offerings.

Here are the two from 2014 first:




This one shot at a Halloween party for the Biology Dept. at Dartmouth College.






Then there was this one filmed on location at the Haunted Forest in Williston where we were part of the attraction.

Now, here is the first from 2015!





Mr. Head relives his trip to New Orleans where he tells us all about the zombies he met down there and the way they prepared their meals. Brains never tasted so good! This is the first new offering from the group for 2015, and there are more on the way. Be sure to visit http://SindySkinless.com for more info and to keep up with the group!

For those who want to follow along, this is a parody of Runaround Sue as performed by Dion.

Here are the lyrics:

Here's my story, it's strange but true
About some Zombies that I once knew
They want your brains, They're foul and they're vile
But they'll prepare those brains with style!

Woah-Oooh-oooh-oooh
Woah-Oooh-oooh-oooh

Ah, Preparing brains to them is Cajun art
They make a stew and serve it a-la-carte
Now listen people what I'm telling you
A-keep away from the spicy brain stew

They're coming for you, they're a big disgrace
And once they bite you, soon you will embrace
That you'll become a part of this un-dead crew
And soon be eatin' that spicy brain stew

Woah-Oooh-oooh-oooh

Ah, They don't like eating brains raw
Yeah, So let me tell you just what I saw, They stewed
the brains of the now deceased 
So here comes - that spicy brain feast 
Here's the moral and the story from a guy who knows
Even Gordon Ramsay would have never chose
This Creole concoction that the Zombies brew
A-Keep away from the spicy brain stew!

Yeah, keep away from that stew
'Cause I know what they'll do
Keep away from that stew!

Ah, They don't like eating brains raw
Yeah, So let me tell you just what I saw, They stewed
the brains of the now deceased
So here comes - that spicy brain feast 
Here's the moral and the story from a guy who knows
Even Gordon Ramsay would have never chose
This Creole concoction that the Zombies brew
A- Keep away from the spicy brain stew!

Yeah, stay away from this stew
Don't you know what they'll do now
Woah-Oooh-oooh-oooh


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that standard medley! Fabulous job all around.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Here's the second installment for 2015!






This one is a parody of 'Breaking Up is Hard to Do' by Neil Sedaka.
It was filmed on location at the Wilson castle in Proctor, VT.

Here are the lyrics:

Down dooby doo down down, We're gonna put you
down dooby doo down down, You'll soon be underground, 
six feet underground,
where waking up is hard to do

Don't take my life away from me
Don't you stop my heart, I beg of thee
If I die then I'll turn blue
Then waking up is hard to do

Remember when we had that fight
and you stabbed me all through the night
Soon I turned an ashen hue
and waking up was hard to do

They say that waking up is hard to do 
When you're dead that seems to be true
I know that this is the end
Instead of being cold and dead I'd like to start a breathing trend

I beg of you, don't let me die
Can't you give my life another try
Now you're sayin' my life is through
and waking up is hard to do

They say that waking up is hard to do
When you're dead that seems to be true
I know now this is the end
My Body's breaking down I think I won't be waking up again

I beg of you
Don't let me die 
Can't you give my life another try
Now you're sayin' my life is through
And waking up is hard to do

Down dooby doo down down,
We're gonna put you down dooby doo down down, 
You'll soon be underground, six feet underground 
We're gonna put you down dooby doo down down,
You'll be in the ground!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like this one - dark yet funny, and very well done.


----------



## HalloweenBob

2 more before the Clock Strikes 12 on Halloween:

I hope you like the story of Mr. Head that I call, "He's Not Too Bright"





and the latest release, a parody of Adele's Rolling in the Deep that I call, 'Buried Six Feet Deep:






Thanks!


----------



## HalloweenBob

Just wrapping up the 2015 season like a mummy.

Here is the last installment for anyone who is following these:






Thank you, and I hope you all had a fantastic Halloween!


----------



## bobzilla

Wow!
Great work Bob!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Poor Mr Head - so abused and unloved:jol:

Wonderful job as always. Hope you had a great Halloween as well!


----------



## HalloweenBob

Yes, I had a great Halloween season and enjoyed bringing my crew out for several 'live' shows this year.

I have some new plans for next year, and will announce them here should they pan out. It depends on a few variables, but I am hopeful.


----------



## HalloweenBob

It looks like I have neglected to post an early entry for 2016 that I released for St.Patrick's Day.

I will do so now, even though it's a few months late.This is a parody of 'O Danny Boy' which we call, 'O Zombie Boy'






Since then, I have finished a second video for 2016, so I will post that as well. I hope to get two more completed before Halloween this year. I will post here once I do.

Here is the second entry for 2016 which is a parody of Billy Joel's 'Uptown Girl'. We call it "Un-Dead Girl'






I hope you enjoy them, and please check back here from time to time as I will post the others as soon as I Finish them up.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Looks like I have the last two new videos for 2016 to post. The last one just got finished today.

Here's the 3rd new video for 2016, we call it bloodbath.





That was fun! All bout slasher movie night!

And the last entry for 2016 is a parody of "Ain't Misbehavin" that we call "I Ain't been Breathin"





Now I have to get ready to pack the whole gang up and take them on the road for their 'live' shows in Essex Junction, VT for an outdoor haunted event called Spookyville, VT. (http://spookyvillevermont.org)

Happy Haunting everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Bloodbath" is so cute and perky:jol:

The cemetery background you used for "Ain't Been Breathin""is gorgeous!


----------



## HalloweenBob

Thanks! That cemetery is in Newport, RI. I was down there about a month ago and had to grab my cameras and run over there to get some shots. It was while I was traveling on my honeymoon. Fortunately, my wife shares my excitement for such things, and it was a fun excursion.


----------



## The Pod

As always.... Top notch work!!!!


----------



## HalloweenBob

Thank you!


----------



## HalloweenBob

Jusy when you thought it was safe to go back to the forum,

I have a new video especially for Christmas!!





Yes, I said Christmas! We are branching out now.

Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## Spooky1

What a cheery holiday tune!


----------



## Hairazor

Sweeeeet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very festive:jol: Lovely location, too.


----------



## HalloweenBob

I love to put a little Halloween into every holiday, so here is the latest that I just posted today in honor of St. Patrick's Day.

It's a parody of MacNamara's Band that I call, Decomposing Band.






Pour yourself a pint, sit back, and enjoy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely background and close harmonies!

Poor Mr Head has no Irish a$$ to kiss - so sad....


----------

